# Early labor?



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello, my name is Liz and I'm a new goat mom. Although I have raised goats when I was younger there is not a lot I know about the kidding process since my mom was the one the dealt with all that. I have two Nigerian dwarfs that I have bought recently both pregnant. One girl is super tiny (blossom) but has baby kicking like crazy. The other girl is very big (snowflake, babies moving. Now I move forwards some, snowflake has baby(s) moving but not as much as a couple of days ago. As of yesterday she decided to stop eating her favorite foods (grain and sliced bread) yesterday she wouldn't eat hay but is eating hay today and will only drink fresh warm water. She's been holding her head stretched out or laying it down on her nest, with her eyes shut like she's in pain. She's been yawning alot, no concern for bloat since she's been chewing her cud. Some mucous but not alot yet. Alot and I mean aaaallllooot of tail wagging. Moaning, snorting and breathing heavily but no pushing all since yesterday. She has udder formation that shes been building up the last month also no ligaments that I can feel. Any guesses on how long she has.
P.s. she also normally chasing everything that gets near her (cats, other does) but today and yesterday could care less about anything else other than getting comfortable


Picture is her right now under a table where she prefers. More privacy I guess.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Certainly sounds like it. Do you have any photos or her, could help to make a determination? Is this about when she's do?


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Lstein said:


> Certainly sounds like it. Do you have any photos or her, could help to make a determination? Is this about when she's do?


I don't know when she is due cause when I asked the guy I bought her from (a month ago) he said he was unsure but looked like soon. His males run with his heard so he doesn't know on any of his does


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

I uploaded a photo to the article just now


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Have any of her lady parts? Is it poofy and smooth?


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

They were flatter yesterday


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Yea.....I would definitely be on red alert-this is not a drill-baby patrol, going off of everything you've shared.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

She is a first freshener also


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank you we will update


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Bab(ies) look more in her rib cage now,


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Is her udder full?


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

(blossom) Her sisters and bittom photo














Better view of snowflakes bottom


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

goat girls said:


> Is her udder full?


 Not quite, first time mom, so about a quarter of the way full


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Amber colored goo just under her vulva stuck to hair just showed up today


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

The waiting game is not fun. I on baby watch right now too. Came in for a short break.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

goat girls said:


> The waiting game is not fun. I on baby watch right now too. Came in for a short break.


Glad I'm not the only one lol, issue is i keep seeing waves across her stomach ( like if you eye we're to twitch or any muscle) but I can't tell if it's babies still or contractions


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Yay for goo! Lol Hopefully she goes soon. I currently have my 3 does I’m waiting on with unsure dates too since we let the buck run with them until recently. That’s not happening again now that I got 2 new bucklings so they’ll have friends to be separated with.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Waves is likely her rumen.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

goat girls said:


> Waves is likely her rumen.


Would it be on the right side though, I mean it's her whole stomach


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You said "no pushing since yesterday" - so she was pushing yesterday? Like she was having hard contractions? Has she been pressing her head in to the wall?

Her udder definitely does not look ready but I'm concerned she is not eating normally.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> You said "no pushing since yesterday" - so she was pushing yesterday? Like she was having hard contractions? Has she been pressing her head in to the wall?
> 
> Her udder definitely does not look ready but I'm concerned she is not eating normally.


She had contractions a few weeks ago but I think they were just Braxton Hicks, hasn't had any since. She's been pressing her head Into the wall for a few weeks now. Been more leaning her head against the wall these last 2 days. Still now wanting to eat but a few pieces of hay here and there


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

When I said all since yesterday in my post I meant everything that I listed had just been yesterday and today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am concerned for her.

All signs of kidding, pushing is definitely a sign of labor.
I would have a vet look at her or wash up , put on a new surgical glove and go in to check her. If she is open, you will go right in there. If closed, you will hit a wall, be gentle and slow, check with 2 fingers.
If open, she needs help.

Did she get hit by another goat, when she first was doing it and have you seen any blood?

Do you know her due date? Or when she was with a buck?


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

We don't know when she was bread, and no she wasn't hit by any of the other goats, (she is the one normally doing the hitting) it was a few weeks ago, she was showing the same signs as yesterday and today but it was only a few times then she just stopped and never did it again. Also no blood, some yellow whitish mucous, that she's been passing here and there for the last 3 weeks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Update:
No extra goo, and she's starting to eat a little more, but not as much as normal. Side looks more sunken in then this morning. Still no baby or hard contractions yet.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Gave her more fresh hay since she has moved all of the old hay out, she ate some of it and chose to lay back down


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Well after a month of hating each other, I guess my girls have decided they need each other right now. They are sleeping side by side tonight. Fingers crossed for babies soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nothing yet?


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Nothing yet, hoping for some weekend babies. 

Going by the (feeling babies move at 3 1/2 to 4 months) myth they should have them anywhere from now to next weekend cause I have had them and felt babies moving since January 4th. Taking girls to vet if no babies by next weekend. Snowflake is also filling her udder more and licking everything including me when I stop petting her. Babies are still active though so I guess we will see. I'm at work right now so fingers crossed they will hold off.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If she is off her feed and not wanting to move around much, I would check her for ketosis. Is she moving ok? Any swelling in ankles? She concerns me.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

no swelling, she is up and moving, just not as usual. She's snuggling more also. She is eating just not alot like she has in the past, she normally eats alot and I mean alot. I wonder if it's cause the babies have moved, she has hollowed out on her sides alot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be getting closer if she is hollowing out.

If all of a sudden she looks like she is dropping from her sides standing behind her, the kids are moving to the birth canal.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Ok thank you alot, her attitude has changed, she is back to her normal bully self. I had to separate my girls cause I was worried for an abortion since snowflakes head butts blossom. Thankfully baby is still moving, all babies in both girls. They are both back to eating, must have just been to uncomfortable to eat. Still loosing small amounts of plug. And still stands in a daze on occasion like these babies are just irritating them. How much longer do you think we have? Snowflakes Udder is still filling a little every day. Blossom still barely has a udder. How early did you feel/see babies? Trying to see how long we have.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really hard to say.

Some fill over night and when you see that, it will be soon.

Sometimes the kids will be pushing on her internal organs which can be uncomfortable, so they may act uncomfortable, move or stretch strangely. I have seen them actually role on their backs to move the kids. Then fine when they get up. I really worry when they do that.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

I have heard that you can feel babies moving in their tummy's 4-6 weeks early. If this is correct we should have babies this week. I hope we have them soon. I'm going crazy over here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I just asked this question about how soon you can feel babies kick. Fingers crossed that means mine will have their kids by this week or next. 

You’re little momma to be is so cute!


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats. 

Just one?

How is her udder?

Has she dropped her afterbirth?


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

She has dropped her afterbirth, her udder is still very very small, barely producing. Maybe a half an ounce of colostrum. And yes just one, her Amber bubble came last not first like normal. Baby is still very week but standing a little bit longer at times.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good her afterbirth dropped.

Be sure she eats alfalfa hay and give her some grain. Make sure she is drinking water. Have her kids still nurse, it helps stimulate her to produce. Bumping her helps.

If you have to supplement feed some colostrum, then do so, if kid isn't over 18 hours old. After that time frame, it turns to milk. Then start feeding whole cows milk.


----------



## Firsttimegoatmom2018 (Feb 8, 2018)

Baby passed away, mom still isnt producing much, we have been milking her. I think moms body just knew that baby wouldnt make it. Baby was pre mature and very week. hopefully she has better luck next time. We will continue to milk her since that is what we bought her for.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry. 

You may be right.


----------

